# Beer contest



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I quit drinking 30 years ago and …. I was a heavy drinker in those days.

Saw this photo and counted the brands I have tried.

There are 8 below from the old days.










Name the 8 brands from those days and you win.


----------



## PineChopper (May 21, 2012)

I've never been a beer drinker.
My line up would be with sugar from Dr. Pepper, Pepsi, Bubble Up, Orange Crush, Coca Cola, or Hire's Root Beer.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

well done James … only got 2 wrong ... just noticed Hamm's beer is missing from THe photo


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

busch,miller,coors,strohs,old milwaukee,pabst,natural light and budweiser.how close?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Rolling Rock, Miller, Schlitz, National Bo,Old Mill, Bud, Schaefer, Pabst and maybe a Yuengling


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

whitebeast …very close … missed 2


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

lew-missed 4


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Nah! Never did acquire a taste for beer… I always said you could put it back in the horse!

Drank my fair share of liquor by the time I was 30 and decided I'd leave the rest for the "up -n-coming" 
drinkers


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

ok … hint… lived in Denver area 30 years ago…. but grew up in Boone & Story County Iowa areas.
In those days their wasn't much of a selection and certain brewery's and smaller brands were more local and less distributed.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ahh, western beers- you really missed out on the good stuff!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Iowa in the 70's was 3.2 beer. 
Moved away from my home state at 19 and never moved back.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Where's the Blatz and Colt45? And I used to drink the crap out of Falstaff, so where is that also? Geez, I even had an old sweatshirt with "Blatz for Lunch 'Bunch" on it!

Oh yeah! How about Carling Black Label? "... Oh Mabel… Black Label,... Carling Black Label Beer…" . Geez I used to sing that in my sleep…


----------



## EdwardR (Mar 24, 2012)

I think you should have Black label and Reading on your list.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

ok heres the first 7
Miller
Budweiser
Schlitz
PBR
Old Milwaukee
COORS
STROHS

.... Now guess the 8th

...
Falstaff, Blaz and Colt 45 … yup tried them too … but not in the photo


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't know what you mean by "the old days" but Oly was one of the beers of my youth. And that definitely qualifies as the old days in my book. (Rainier was also around back then)


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

And as long as we're discussing crap beer, they've left out Heidleberg and Lucky Lager. Oh, and Rheinlander - 3 quarts for a dollar - a fan favorite on college campuses of the 60's.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

How about:

Leinenkugels, the old Leine tag line "Brewed with water from the big Eddy Springs" 
Buckhorn, $8 a CASE in 1964 
Augsburger, from Monroe, Wisconsin
Pliny The Elder, anyone heard of that?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

What about brands you'd never admit having tried?
Like: Gablinger's, Rhiengold, Schlitz, (ooops that's on your pic) Ballantine Ale, Krueger Pilsner, or Erlinger's?
yucko… yep I've had about 10 beers in the last 30 years as well.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Schlitz was my Dad's and his brothers beer. 
Probably had my first sip at age 3.
Allot bars and pool halls had that on tap in the early 70's. That and Hamm's.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

There's always this:









My dad's beer (and consequently my first beer) was Miller High Life. It still tastes like summer on a hot day, but only in a bottle. In a can it's crap.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

RWB…Pabst "second tier" (cheap, akin to Schlitz Old Milwaukee). Pabst hooked up with Olympia years ago.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

How heavy were you?

Lee


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm guessing Shaeffer is the missing link.

I haven't consumed alcohol since '98, but I too will sometimes romanticize those times.

;-)


----------

